# Stray from Shelter



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Nov 11, 2005)

They say its a "dutch" but they also ready Tootsie was a flemish! Any ideas?

Hes only got a little white on his nose and the lady at the shelter said he feels like "an old teddy bear"


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 11, 2005)

looks like it could be a mismarked dutch .. or some sort of dutch cross

doesnt a white foot indicate the vienna gene as well?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 11, 2005)

Mismarked dutch or dutch cross. The fur is most likely from a poor quality diet and and molting.My dwarf hotots had fur like that when I got them.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 11, 2005)

How big is he? Dutch is a possibility (he's a tort), however, the nose snippet, collar and front white foot are common blue-eyed white (BEW) sport markings also. 

Very cute little guy!



Pam


----------



## bluebird (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like a Dutch. bluebird


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, will you be taking this cutelittle guy home???? Beckie


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 11, 2005)

I have had mismarked Dutch like that.Would need to know how old he is and how much it weighs. At 6 months old, he should weigh between 3 1/2 to 5 1/2 pounds. It is tortoise in color. Very Cute!!!

Sharon

P.S. Are you keeping him?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Nov 11, 2005)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Are you keeping him?




Oh heavens no!!! We have 8, i was just asking for the lady at the shelter. She said he is medium sized!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 12, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Oh heavens no!!! We have 8, i was just asking.........




Haven't we heard these kind of comments from the D family before?? You never know where the day will go!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 14, 2005)

He is gorgeous and looks like a loving little bun. It's a shame you're not having him.


----------



## ariel (Nov 14, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh heavens no!!! We have 8, i was just asking.........
> ...




Funny you say this Raspberry as I was thinking a similar thing myself when reading Danielles comment LOL


----------



## bearbop (Jan 5, 2010)

It may be a rex mix


----------



## Malexis (Jan 5, 2010)

this was 5 years ago.


----------

